# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Buzios

## StBartFan2

We are interested in traveling to Buzios in Brazil.  My research is just beginning.  Does anyone have any input, especially about hotels and/or apartment villa rentals?  All information will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Martin

----------


## StBartFan2

We made our reservations, flights booked etc.  Buzios sounds fantastic.  However, cancelled all plans after reading three articles about how bad aviation is in Brazil right now. We hope to go there sometime, but this is not that time.

----------

